# Q8300 or Phenom II X4 810 (AM3)



## dgrevillius

Basically, I am building a new rig and need some advice as to which of the above processors I should go with, if either.  I am on a budget, so I cant really afford anymore more expensive than those two.  Thanks.


----------



## Shane

Q8300 would be my choice,I think you will get a better overclock with it too.


----------



## dgrevillius

I heard the AMD will run cooler and use less power when not under load though.  Is this true?


----------



## StrangleHold

This one has the Q8200/9300/9400. Will give you a better idea. I think the Phenom II 720 is better than the Q8300 or the Phenom II 810.

http://techreport.com/articles.x/16382/1

http://techreport.com/articles.x/16382/14


----------



## dgrevillius

StrangleHold said:


> This one has the Q8200/9300/9400. Will give you a better idea. I think the Phenom II 720 is better than the Q8300 or the Phenom II 810.
> 
> http://techreport.com/articles.x/16382/1
> 
> http://techreport.com/articles.x/16382/14



This is exactly the kind of info I was looking for   Thank you.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

The Phenom II Tri-Cores are probably the best value processor out there currently.  They don't measure up to the i7 processors, but they are less than half the price.  The cheapest Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem processor is around $360 presently.


----------



## Bodaggit23

2048Megabytes said:


> The cheapest Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem processor is around $360 presently.



Intel Core i7 920 (USD $279.99)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Bodaggit23 said:


> Intel Core i7 920 (USD $279.99)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202



NewEgg was messing with their prices for some reason last night on many items.  For a while the Phenom II 710 was about $150.

Edit:  Now the price of the i7 920 Processor is $289.  I wonder who is messing with the prices?


----------



## Gooberman

I've been watching newegg for awhile and i've never seen the 920 at $360
But they have been messing with the GTX295s it was Average price of $499 & $509 now it's $509-$519


----------



## Bodaggit23

2048Megabytes said:


> NewEgg was messing with their prices for some reason last night on many items.  For a while the Phenom II 710 was about $150.
> 
> Edit:  Now the price of the i7 920 Processor is $289.  I wonder who is messing with the prices?


Still $279.99
lol
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202


----------



## Gooberman

2048Megabytes said:


> NewEgg was messing with their prices for some reason last night on many items.  For a while the Phenom II 710 was about $150.
> 
> Edit:  Now the price of the i7 920 Processor is $289.  I wonder who is messing with the prices?




Maybe you were looking at the Canadian website.


----------

